# TFO T-Shirt Design Contest



## Josh (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay - after creating more than 3 t-shirt designs myself (and because of sammi's prodding  ), I've decided to leave it up to the people. We're holding TFO's first *T-Shirt Design Contest*.

The Rules:
1. The design must be related to tortoises and TortoiseForum.org
2. You MUST own or have permission to use any image in your design.
3. Designs should be as big as possible (12"x12" and 200 DPI) to make printing easier. If necessary, we will have to re-work your design to make it printable.
4. Have fun!

To participate, post your design in this thread. Create your design at the highest resolution possible. We can always scale it down later. Please try to avoid using photos as they are expensive to print. If needed, use http://tinypic.com to host your design. Below is a t-shirt template you can use to sketch ideas on.

Submissions will be collected until July 1, 2010 @ 11:59 PST. Then we'll do an anonymous vote for the winner and the winning design will be added to the TFO Zazzle Store. *The winner gets their first shirt free and a donation of $25 to the animal charity of their choice!*

Show us what you can do!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 10, 2010)

Is there a limit as to how many designs can be submitted? And do you want TFO in the design?


----------



## Josh (Jun 10, 2010)

Let's keep it to 3 entries per member. The font used in the TFO logo is Cooper. You don't need to have the logo in the design but incorporating the URL somehow would be nice...


----------



## sammi (Jun 11, 2010)

THANK YOU JOSH!! I promise I won't disappoint =]


----------



## HappyDT (Jun 11, 2010)

i don't know how to show the designs in the post. hopefully you can see them if you click on the attachment.




View attachment tfo.pdf


----------



## khanvict (Jun 11, 2010)

My first entry:


> *Main Image/Logo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the slogan was fitting since they actually do live a pretty long time.


----------



## Josh (Jun 13, 2010)

These designs all look great so far! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 16, 2010)

OK...I decided I was going to use Aladar for my Tee design...I did a coupla other sketches...a galap on the charge and a pair of leopard babies...then I thought about combining all three sketches into one design...too busy! So this is the one! Hope you all like it.

Design (Sketch scanned + Logo added)





Tee


----------



## turtletania (Jun 16, 2010)

DeanS said:


> OK...I decided I was going to use Aladar for my Tee design...I did a coupla other sketches...a galap on the charge and a pair of leopard babies...then I thought about combining all three sketches into one design...too busy! So this is the one! Hope you all like it.
> 
> Design (Sketch scanned + Logo added)
> 
> ...



LOVE THIS ONE!!!!!! My vote is for this one for sure!!!!! TurtleTania


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice job guys! 
Obviously I'm a sucker for anything Aladar related. You did a great job of capturing his sweet face, Dean.


----------



## Angi (Jun 16, 2010)

I like Dean's, but I think it would be cute if the back of the shirt had the back of the tort on it.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 16, 2010)

Angi said:


> I like Dean's, but I think it would be cute if the back of the shirt had the back of the tort on it.



I actually thought of that...but I have a rhino shirt from when I worked at SD Zoo...and the back has the rear end...and I hate to copy other people's ideas.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 16, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> > I like Dean's, but I think it would be cute if the back of the shirt had the back of the tort on it.
> ...



You should put Bob's bumpy nose on the back.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 16, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > Angi said:
> ...



Actually, I should put Bob *IN* the back...yard, that is...MINE!


----------



## Josh (Jun 22, 2010)

Only a couple more days to enter!


----------



## movealongmosey (Jun 22, 2010)

i have some illustrator files that are really good ill be back...


----------



## Madortoise (Jun 22, 2010)

I like this in purple!



khanvict said:


> My first entry:
> 
> 
> > *Main Image/Logo*
> ...


----------



## Josh (Jun 25, 2010)

I extended the submittal date by one week. All the submissions look great so far! Let's see a couple more!


----------



## movealongmosey (Jun 25, 2010)

Frustrating but done.  
Tell me what you think!

Thank you, I was getting frustrated haha.


----------



## khanvict (Jun 25, 2010)

movealongmosey said:


> Frustrating but done.
> Tell me what you think!
> 
> Thank you, I was getting frustrated haha.





those are great designs. i love the colours in the tortoise. my pet peeve is the neon green and blue...accents...i will call them. if those are black and maybe the tortoiseforum.org link is in another font and or displayed in another manner then i would say it'd be perfect. nonetheless, incredibly awesome job.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 25, 2010)

I can do without the blue or green background as well...otherwise, these are GREAT! And even tough they missed the deadline, I think they should be considered.


----------



## movealongmosey (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you both for your feedback! Im going into the DAAP program (design,art,architecture,andplanning) next year at uc, so feed back is good to help me grow.


----------



## Tom (Jun 26, 2010)

I really like Dean's submission. Two things that I think would make it perfect. First: Put the back end of the tortoise on the back. I just think that would be fantastic. Who cares if its been done before. Somebody else already bought a Toyota Tundra, doesn't mean I don't want one.

Second: Center the "Ask Questions, Get Answers..." part under the TFO part. The asymmetry is driving the OCD side of me crazy.

BTW, I LOVE the way the TFO logo sits under Aladar's raised foot. Its not symmetrical, but it kind of is since it sits so well with the drawing.


----------



## khanvict (Jun 27, 2010)

movealongmosey said:


> Thank you both for your feedback! Im going into the DAAP program (design,art,architecture,andplanning) next year at uc, so feed back is good to help me grow.



i am diggin' it. very nice mustard-n-ketchup(catsup?)-stylish theme and it works beautifully in my opinion. if this was a final revision, only minor adjustment i would make to this is to curve the 'tortoiseforum.org' wording just a tad bit tighter to the arc on the white circle. the beginning and ending of the wording seem to get away from the rim. you could even put the wording on/in the white arc in a different colour rather than above it. may or may not look better, i don't know, but something to experiment with. everything else is wonderful. well done once again.


----------



## turtletania (Jun 27, 2010)

Still voting for Dean's..... the other one is just too busy. From a distance it just isn't clear what you are wearing.


----------



## Josh (Jun 30, 2010)

TOMORROW IS THE LAST DAY TO ENTER! SOMEONE PM SAMMI!


----------



## Madkins007 (Jun 30, 2010)

Not sure how I missed this! I won't have time to get anything cool made, but here is one of mine from an earlier thread


----------



## Josh (Jul 1, 2010)

Only 12 more hours!!


----------



## sammi (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm working on mine as we speak...


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 1, 2010)

i say the contest should end only after sammi has submitted. trust me, it WILL be worth the wait!!!


----------



## sammi (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm off to work..but don't worry everything will be in by midnight =]


----------



## sammi (Jul 1, 2010)

So here's what I've got. A disclaimer first: I know my t-shirt designs use pictures, as Josh said NOT to, but I've got an idea for us. If you remember, I mentioned I have a friend who screen prints t-shirts. He can screen print pictures and they turn out beautiful. If one of my designs got chosen, I could talk to him and get the shirts printed through him. Also remember, fonts, tort species, wording, and placement could all be edited on these shirts.



Design 1: I used the shell of a tortoise to show through the text. Pretty simple, but eye catching too.






Design 2: Simple centered design, with a logo on the sleeve as well.






Design 3: So obviously I have no clue what "tortoise tracks" look like! This was my attempt at them. If this design was chosen, maybe someone could help me with photos of tortoise tracks in sand or something, so I could make them more accurate. I couldn't find any bird's eye view ones in google images.


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 1, 2010)

very niiiice!!!


----------



## sammi (Jul 1, 2010)

Hah, I actually wondered if anyone would stay up to see the post Hope everyone likes them!


----------



## khanvict (Jul 2, 2010)

sammi said:


> So here's what I've got. A disclaimer first: I know my t-shirt designs use pictures, as Josh said NOT to, but I've got an idea for us. If you remember, I mentioned I have a friend who screen prints t-shirts. He can screen print pictures and they turn out beautiful. If one of my designs got chosen, I could talk to him and get the shirts printed through him. Also remember, fonts, tort species, wording, and placement could all be edited on these shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> [size=medium]Design 3: So obviously I have no clue what "tortoise tracks" look like! This was my attempt at them. If this design was chosen, maybe someone could help me with photos of tortoise tracks in sand or something, so I could make them more accurate. I couldn't find any bird's eye view ones in google images.



nice job, my favorite one is design 3. i like how it's not centered. what if the tracks on the front were a continuation leading/connecting from the backside so that on the back you see two horizontal track lines and in between the track lines you could put the tortoiseforum.org text? also, i'm not too keen on the font, a little cutesy for me but just my personal opinion. those would be my suggestions.

for the image in design 3 i think it would also be cool if this t-shirt contest was like a polo shirt with a collar and you reduce that tortoise image very small on put it on the chest area like a badge the way you see it done all the time with popular polo shirts. don't know if there's any chance for that at all but i'd like to see it.

again, nice work!


----------



## sammi (Jul 2, 2010)

khanvict said:


> sammi said:
> 
> 
> > So here's what I've got. A disclaimer first: I know my t-shirt designs use pictures, as Josh said NOT to, but I've got an idea for us. If you remember, I mentioned I have a friend who screen prints t-shirts. He can screen print pictures and they turn out beautiful. If one of my designs got chosen, I could talk to him and get the shirts printed through him. Also remember, fonts, tort species, wording, and placement could all be edited on these shirts.
> ...



Thank you =] And I can change the font, no problem. I also like your idea of continuing the tracks to the other side with text in the middle, I didn't think of that  You have sparked another idea for me though, if I continued the tracks onto the back with text in the middle, I could put a tort butt at the verrry bottom of the shirt as if he walked all the way over your shoulder to the other side of the shirt. Any idea for what the tracks actually look like though? Need help with that..

As for shirts, if my friend printed them, we could use any kind of shirt you'd like. He's printed tank tops, hoodies, tees, shorts, and bathing suits too.


----------



## Angi (Jul 2, 2010)

Sammi~ I think all three are great.


----------



## khanvict (Jul 2, 2010)

sammi said:


> khanvict said:
> 
> 
> > sammi said:
> ...



i thought the generic track pattern you had worked nicely. it gave the impression of what it was supposed to be but if you want some better ideas go to flickr.com and search 'tortoise tracks'. you will come up with some decent results that should help. here's one from a leopard tortoise: http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidbygott/4153537683/


----------



## Josh (Jul 2, 2010)

Great submissions - everyone! I'll get the poll set up ASAP so we can start voting!


----------



## DeanS (Jul 2, 2010)

I like ALL of sammi's submissions...HOWEVER...Josh stated to stay away from using photos. I had four or five photos in mind...Oh well!


----------



## Laura (Jul 2, 2010)

For Price and ease,,, I think it should be kept simple.. even tho there were some very nice designs..
BEFORE we vote we need to know if the winner is evena doable design.. Cost etc.. 
Sammi.. can you find out how much yours would be IF you won?


----------



## sammi (Jul 2, 2010)

Laura said:


> For Price and ease,,, I think it should be kept simple.. even tho there were some very nice designs..
> BEFORE we vote we need to know if the winner is evena doable design.. Cost etc..
> Sammi.. can you find out how much yours would be IF you won?



They'd be around, or less than $20. Probably less, since I can buy the shirts in bulk from this shop by my house, for like, $2 per shirt. Then I can just pay him for labor.


----------



## Candy (Jul 2, 2010)

sammi said:


> So here's what I've got. A disclaimer first: I know my t-shirt designs use pictures, as Josh said NOT to, but I've got an idea for us. If you remember, I mentioned I have a friend who screen prints t-shirts. He can screen print pictures and they turn out beautiful. If one of my designs got chosen, I could talk to him and get the shirts printed through him. Also remember, fonts, tort species, wording, and placement could all be edited on these shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are sooooo cute Sammi.


----------



## Josh (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm working out of town so it's taking me a while to set up the poll. Apologies, it will be up ASAP!


----------



## channy (Jul 6, 2010)

I like khanvict,s very bold and to the point! ViVa!!!!


----------



## Isa (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow, all the designs are super nice! Good work everyone


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 15, 2010)

So what happened to our contest? It has just slowly faded into the sunset. Who's the winner?????


----------



## Seiryu (Jul 16, 2010)

emysemys said:


> So what happened to our contest? It has just slowly faded into the sunset. Who's the winner?????



Was there ever a vote? A few of the entries also didn't follow guide-lines either.

Probably should be re done? Give people a week to submit, and then a week of voting. Only allowing those who followed the guidelines to be voted on.


----------

